# (No) ISOFIX mounts in a Nissan



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

SWMBO has a younger sister who is just about to have her first baby.

A huge family row erupted this weekend because after buying a recaro baby seat and ISOFIX base she has found out her car - A 53 plate Nissan Almera Pulse - does not have mounts, therefore she has decided she needs a new car.

The local Nissan dealer- which is a tiny ****-ant place, said that the reason she does not have mounts is because the Pulse is a limited edition.

Does anyone know if it is possible to retrofit the brackets, in other words take the brackets from another model and screw them in, or even change the rear seat for one which has them.

Her dad reckons any garage will be able to just weld some brackets in but I dont belive any garage would take the risk with such a safety item.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Change the car or (my personal favourite), change the base for a non-ISOfix one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

never heard of retro fitting them and Nissan didnt use them till later on, i would also be very reluctant to weld them in.

Just use the seat in the car with the seat belts its just as safe.


----------



## cripster (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi. I have an Almera sport plus '02. I had the same problem in having no isofix bracket but I'm pleased to say Nissan DO retrofit fit them. I know because I 'retrofitted' my own. Part numbers... KE531BM000 (LHD) and KE531BM500 (RHD). To specify, if you have RHD car KE531BM000 (LHD) bracket will go behind drivers seat and KE531BM500 (RHD) will go behind front passenger seat. If you pull the base of the rear passenger seat up you will find the 'holes' to bolt the brackets into on the chassis floor. If you happen to find a supplier who can get hold of KE531BM000 LHD in the UK let me know via here as I have a newborn and now need the 'otherside'... TUT hindsight and all that. The only supplier I found for (LHD) is in Russia! Hope you find one for yours! Cheers Chris.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Change the base - ISOFIX does not make a child seat any safer, merely impossible to fit incorrectly


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Retrofit kits are available, I've just fitted them to my Focus with parts direct from Ford. If Nissan supply them fitted to other Almeras the parts will be available.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My isofix base could be used with or without isofix mounts. 

Who bought a base without checking the car!


----------

